# What happened to the Luthiery, Modifications etc.?



## JaeSwift (Dec 9, 2010)

Hiya,

I cannot acces the Luthiery, Modifications & Customisations sub forums. It just says ''forum not found, if you followed a valid link please contact an administrator''. Is the site being tweaked or was it decided this forum should be removed?

I had the same issue with some other sub forums but I haven't tried them all out yet on my desktop.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 9, 2010)

it is here : 

Luthiery, Modifications & Customizations - Sevenstring.org


----------



## JaeSwift (Dec 9, 2010)

Aha, then it's the links on the main forum index that dont work. Cheers Ralphy!


----------



## technomancer (Dec 9, 2010)

Everything works fine for me


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Dec 10, 2010)

Maybe contemplate clearing your cache / cookies. Could be issues there.


----------



## JaeSwift (Dec 14, 2010)

SOD_Nightmare said:


> Maybe contemplate clearing your cache / cookies. Could be issues there.



Aye that was it. Sorry for the trouble and cheers for the replies guys!


----------

